# I'm looking for rat breeders in MI



## ratspal

Does anyone know of any good rat breeders in MI besides the ones in grand rapids?


----------



## ratspal

Or any good rat breeders that ship inexpensively, as in, not $150+? (if that be possible) Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## halfmoon

I don't think many ratteries will ship rats unless they're sending a whole bunch. So unless you're buying twenty, I'd stop looking for that.  

You could try animal rescues/shelters nearby. Our local shelter always has a new litter of babies every few weeks.


----------



## Jaguar

well, no... most if not all "good" breeders will not ship due to the insane airline costs, and the incredible stress it puts on the animal.

you can't forget about huron valley rat rescue... they transport all across the state as far as i know.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI553.html
contact: [email protected]


----------



## halfmoon

At first I had put "I don't know of a respectable breeder that will ship because of the cost, stress, and safety issues" but I didn't want to offend anyone who _does_ ship animals. I mean, I don't even like flying. I wouldn't make my rats do it.


----------



## ratspal

Well thank you both for trying to help.  
I recently found another rattery in MI, by the way, for anyone who lives near it. It's definitely not the best, but when it come to the health of their rats, it seems pretty good. Though, I will (and I advise anyone else) to look into it more. 
I don't know if you've heard of it before... http://www.deer-creek.us/main.html


----------

